# linux base 10 in FBS 8.0



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

In the FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE Release Notes is:

amd64, i386] The FreeBSD Linux emulation layer has been updated to version 2.6.16 and the default Linux infrastructure port is now emulators/linux_base-f10 (Fedora 10).

I tried to install Skype and the linux_base-f10 is marked as ignore. 
Bad day...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

Post the exact error when installing. F10 is not marked IGNORE, though one of its parts (x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango) has a security warning which you may need to override.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Post the exact error when installing. F10 is not marked IGNORE, though one of its parts (x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango) has a security warning which you may need to override.




```
portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   58 kB  129 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Sun Nov 29 14:20:01 CST 2009
0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.
```


```
Port directory: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> linuxulator is not (kld)loaded

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
```

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Add:


```
linux_enable="YES"
```

to /etc/rc.conf, and reboot.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Add:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you. It works .


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Post the exact error when installing. F10 is not marked IGNORE, though one of its parts (x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango) has a security warning which you may need to override.



How do I override the security warning?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

Depending on shell: `export/set DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes`


----------

